
An entrepreneur teaching Japan how to take more risks - tagawa
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-34122635
======
lazyjones
I didn't see anything about "taking risks" in the article. He's helping young
entrepreneurs overcome obstacles like age discrimination and to succeed with
their business plans. His own personal history is one of honing his own skills
and finding meaningful ways to use them.

This whole "entrepreneurship = taking risks" narrative is getting a little out
of hand lately. First and foremost, entrepreneurs should have a worthwhile
business idea and the skill and capabilities to assess and realize it.
Confidence in doing so comes with skill. Taking risks is for the casino, or
for investors who lack the means to evaluate a business proposal.

~~~
surge
He deviated from the safe expected route of being a doctor, even after he was
one, and started his own business or had side enterprises.

That's seen as very risky, albeit he had a huge safety net when he decided to
do so given he already had enough money to retire.

It's not so much about taking risks as being in a position to take risks.

------
tagawa
"His parents never actually said how long they wanted him to be a doctor for -
just to be one." Nice example of finding and exploiting a loophole!

------
ClintEhrlich
Am I the only one troubled by the implicit racism within this article? :-/

~~~
nugga
I'm curious, what exactly are you talking about?

There are some pretty prevalent cultural attitudes in Japan with regards to
toeing the line or knowing your place. Not to mention aversion to failure,
saving face, and all that.

edit:typo

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
The notion the Japanese need to be 'taught' to take risks, that they don't
take risks.

~~~
Archio
Read surge's comment. There is a difference between culture and race and I
don't understand why some people are incapable of separating the two.

------
Hackernaut
Whats going to be africa s fate

